# Some hot babes



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 14, 2005)

:|


----------



## Vieope (May 14, 2005)




----------



## GSXR750 (May 14, 2005)

The one in the 1st pic, top right is a man. For sure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> The one in the 1st pic, top right is a man. For sure.


 I thought the same thing.


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2005)

Keeping with the theme of this thread


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Keeping with the theme of this thread


My role model.


----------



## Lucifer (May 14, 2005)

Which? Rupaul or Rodman?


----------



## min0 lee (May 14, 2005)

OOPS, both


----------



## mkstangbanger (May 14, 2005)

Hot, ya think?


----------



## seven11 (May 14, 2005)

oh god oh no


----------



## TheCurse (May 14, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2005)

Thought I'd add some genuinely hot babes to liven this thread up!


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Incredible bodies.  But they look like dudes to me  (their faces.)


----------



## TheCurse (May 15, 2005)

is that last one from the back you britchick?


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> is that last one from the back you britchick?



Fuck, I wish!!!!!!!!!!! Someday.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

*Monica Brant:*


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> http://img41.echo.cx/img41/44/111827om.jpg


damn.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2005)

Ummm, thats a mighty strong jaw you have there missy...

I like strong women, but ummm, just have to say that most of these girls are over the top. The two last ones arent so bad, but their faces are still a bit too strong and a bit fake looking. Actually, the chicks that Mino has posted in his last couple posts were good looking. Those first bitches though, that shits just wrong 

Especially that psycho half Jim Carey looking bitch in the top right of the first pic. Scary!


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2005)

I do have to admit Mino, I'm not sure if I'm into the whole bulging veins in tits thing.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I do have to admit Mino, I'm not sure if I'm into the whole bulging veins in tits thing.


 Would you mind if she was doing pushups on..........oops forgot


----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> http://img226.echo.cx/img226/4295/moorea41qf.jpg


There is none hotter than Moorea.


----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

http://img56.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img56&image=mooreawolfe37wz.jpg


----------



## shutupntra1n (May 15, 2005)

The woman in the first pic on the top right is Heather Darling. I just saw her compete last weekend and she looks incredible in person. She has an incredible physique. Eggs mentioned that the two women mino posted looked too hard as well. I don't know why that would be b/c they are not BBrs and don't even use. They are fitness/figure and look great to me  

Overall, I highly respect these FBB's b/c they're training and dedication far surpasses most men I know. 

I will find a pic of Heather Darling from last weekend.


----------



## shutupntra1n (May 15, 2005)

She looked incredible and a good poser as well.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Hello Shut up.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I want to lick that


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




Fuck yea!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck yea!!


  Here's a bigger one.


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The woman in the first pic on the top right is Heather Darling. I just saw her compete last weekend and she looks incredible in person. She has an incredible physique.



Oh, I never said she didn't have an incredible physique... like many men do 



> Eggs mentioned that the two women mino posted looked too hard as well. I don't know why that would be b/c they are not BBrs and don't even use. They are fitness/figure and look great to me



I didn't say that they were too hard, I said their faces were too hard. Like plastic. No doubt thats to many succesful operations. Which I can't fault, but its not my thing. Moorea has a much better face IMO, it doesn't look plastic, doesn't suggest botox, and isnt covered in 5 inches of make-up.



> Overall, I highly respect these FBB's b/c they're training and dedication far surpasses most men I know.



As bodybuilders they are very succesful. I wasn't arguing against that. I was just saying that I didn't find them attractive. Obviously we both have different opinions about how we like our women though. I prefer a more feminine look. Not non-athletic... but less jacked 



> I will find a pic of Heather Darling from last weekend.



If you can't find it I'll forgive you


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

I think the guy to the left is about to hurl one.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Pro bodybuilder Rich Gaspari and Bob Bonham, owner of Strong and Shapely Gym


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

In my opinion Heather would not look any more unattractive as a 100 pound weakling  than as she would now. She's just not pretty large or petite.


----------



## Eggs (May 15, 2005)

You got me on that... I can see what you're talking about Mino. I'd be interested to see how she looked before the roids though.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> You got me on that... I can see what you're talking about Mino. I'd be interested to see how she looked before the roids though.


That would be interesting, I tried searching but came up empty. 
She looks better in this pic below.


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Here's a bigger one.



Thanks.. now I have a bigger one


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks.. now I have a bigger one


----------



## GSXR750 (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Here's a bigger one.



This made my day so much better.


----------



## WATTS (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


now this is my type of woman


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


_That is just great. _


----------



## Shae (May 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hello Shut up.


Hey! How bout...






or






or






 

Just giving you suggestions on saying hi to someone.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *min0 lee*
_



_

_She has really nice arms...am I the only one that noticed??? lol...._


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

Thanks....I think.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *min0 lee*
> _
> 
> 
> ...




yes.......holy crap there is a face too!!??


----------



## Vieope (May 15, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> yes.......holy crap there is a face too!!??


_Brains man, notice her personality.  _


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 15, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Brains man, notice her personality.  _




is that what its called? dam look how firm the personality is on that girl


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> is that what its called? dam look how firm the personality is on that girl


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2005)




----------



## oaktownboy (May 16, 2005)

the first pic just made me lose my appetite..a lot of these breasts look fake..their plastic surgeons did a bad job


----------



## HardTrainer (May 16, 2005)

This girl is the stuff, christina lindley


----------



## HardTrainer (May 16, 2005)




----------

